#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Quality management >  >  >  ASTM Full

## arabwelders

-    (Section 01 - Iron and Steel Products)  
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

  -     (Section 02 - Nonferrous Metal Products) 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

        ( (Section 03 - Metals Test Methods and Analytical Procedures
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

    ( (Section 04  Construction) 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Dr. Eng. Khalid M. Hafez
Welding, NDT and Failure analysis Consultant
WRD, CMRDI, Egypt
01099284614See More: ASTM Full

----------

